# Show us your EVERYTHING!!! :)



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Post a pic of your pet reptile or amphibian and their enclosure with a brief description  This is my 8 month old woma got him a few days ago very cute!!!


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, this is my post. Im here to show you it. Kthx


- ybn


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice little woma you have there.

I don't have pictures of all my reptiles, but here's a couple.










































Sorry for the bad photos, their all I could find.

The Bredli's for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## geckoboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the lace monitor I wish I had one.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW! their some great looking photos! RSPcrazy their some awesome animals and Benji Love the woma


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Lockie (Aug 26, 2012)

My Atherton Jungle Jasper




My B&W Julatten Jungle - eating my finger




Orange phase beardy - newborn




Orange phase beardie all grown up


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow you guys are heaps lucky to be able to keep so many reptiles if i was allowed i would of probably be broke haha and i loved the snakes and beardies guys  here are my two beardies


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 26, 2012)

everything? I think not.

This gorgeous girl was with us for 8 months, then went into breeding mode and I couldnt find her a sperm donor and light snack.

So I put her back into the forest and I'm looking forward to meeting her kids!




you did say everything?


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha digin the pray mantis she looks awesome!!


----------



## bohdi13 (Aug 26, 2012)

this is my boy when i first got him


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Dont think it uploaded try again tho


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 26, 2012)

just a few of mine.





enjoy lol


----------



## sarah1234 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is most of the gang (some pics quite old don't have recent of all)


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice BHP!


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow i love the womas do you keep them together? do they fight? and i love the beardie he looks very healthy but out of them all i love the jungle python it is a jungle is it hope so otherwise this is gunna be awkward haha his colour are fantastic does he bite much i heard they are a fairly aggressive snake?


- - - Updated - - -

HAHA SARAH THE BHP ARE SOO COOL AND WHATS THAT SNAKE IN THE FIRST PIC THE ALBINO ONE HE LOOKS MADD


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 26, 2012)

no i dont keep the womas together i was just breeding them this year they are very friendly with each other yes it is a jungle python good job lol and he is one of the most friendliest snakes i have and that pic was taken 4 days before a shed lol. i love my beardie and he loves his bugs lol


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

HAHA ok sweet you have a sick collection BREED ON! haha


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 26, 2012)

hahah thanks i have a pair of albino darwins comming and a 100% het and another female jungle for my boy


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's my lot there not recent pics tho


Female Intergrade



Male Intergrade



Female Diamond



Female Woma

couldn't fine any pics of my male woma :/
have no idea why most of them are small then the diamond one is big


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! ur so lucky my parents would never let me get that many animals haha it took me ages to convince them to let me get a woma haha next on the list JUNGLE PYTHON!!!!



- - - Updated - - -

WOW caleb love the snakes


----------



## Shauno (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey snakefreak16
Loving Rambo!!! who bred it???


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

I know right he looks soooo cool and how much did ya get him for?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 26, 2012)

haha yeh im only 15 lol it took alot of mum but lol but i do have a job so i pay for everything and even some electric bills rambo is a montgomery ling jungle bred by brian champion in port macquarie and are top quality snakes  got him quite cheap ( mates rates lol )and im excited to breed him in a few years


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok sweet


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey snakefreak16, just wondering were you purchased you woma's from and what type are they?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 26, 2012)

i purchased them of a regular member on this site and he is a vet they are the tanimi locality the male i bred to my orange belly female this year he is very reduced pattern looking with only faint striping so he is a good little project i can work on for a while


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 26, 2012)

I've posted these before but anyway these are some of my reptiles


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay thanks for that mate im in process of breeding my tanami woma's to keep me updated on how yours go might think about buying one off you


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow he/she looks awesome us that a fish its eating in the first pic? Haha


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey does this look like a good breeding woma?


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

How old is it benji and is it female or male?


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Oi benji if urs male and mine female or urs female and mine male we should breed em when their older although can u breed womas from tge same clutch coz i heard you cant do that with beardies ?


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Naah, im prob not gunna breed it, ill only breed it if its looks like a really good one to breed.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah ok sweet


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Calen its 8 mths and a male


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks like a nice male too me mate iv heard woma's can start breeding at the age of 18 months i would breed a 18month old female tho unless she was a good size benji it doesn't matter if you think your male has the nices't colours then other peoples males they will still sell do what you think mate but i think he's nice


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thaanks


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Oi cale do you breed ur womas?


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah mate got them breeding right this second  why?


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha nice hope it works out well for ya and nah just askin coz i got a 8 month from the same clutch as benji haha how old are yours?


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks mate female 6 was bred by snake ranch and male is 8 was bought at a sydney expo i bought them of a guy as a adult breeding pair about 2 half years ago  are you thinking about breeding when you fined another one?


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

When and wheres the next sydney expo ? Keen to go to one as someone went to a canberra one and bought me back my beardie tank soo cheap !


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe would have to wait a while tho it takes a while to convince my parents + next on the wish list is a jungle python <3 haha

Yea oi sam ill try find out


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have know idea benji the guy iv them off got him from there


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok thanks anyways i asked in the forum haha


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay sounds good mate yeah I'm only 16 so i have to have my parents permission to took me awhile to convince my mum but she finally let me got my first snake when i was twelve and after that i was interested in the woma's and came home one day and mum had found this pair for me so i was pretty stocked she still doesn't really like them but i have 5 snakes and 2 lizards know and planning on getting more  just kep nagging at them mate they will give in


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah thats what i did to get my woma haha


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha good one after they see how much you love it and look after it and that it doesn't smell so bad they should let you haha


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahaa joel you did it with my help !!!! Ahaha


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha true benji is my friend and pretty much the only reason i could get one was coz it was a few weeks after my bday and he was getting one.. Actually now that i think of it that was the same with the beardies!!! Oi benji get a jungle python so i can haha


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahah, yep i got the beardies than your mum said yes after she found out i got them, same with the woma, pity bout the childrens python tho ahaha


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha good work benji keep getting reptiles and your mate will be able to do so to


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahaha yea


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Ill try


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Oi cale do you kno how much a decent looking jungle would cost???


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Joel it all depends on age, colour, size and naturee.


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah benjis right there woma you can get one's that look like **** and dont cost all that much or you can get a high black and gold one which would cost abit more but if you do happen to get a jungle make sure you get a nice black and gold on not really sure what people charge for jungles probs not that much as they use to as the snake market is pretty full  have a look on for sale snakes on here might have a price that people are selling them for


- - - Updated - - -

And also some jungles can be abit snappy


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wont go into too much detail, but you asked for everything, so this is it 

This is "The Lot" From left to right we have the gecko enclosure (breeding pair of thicktails and a marbled), then the water dragons, centralian and frogs.



Water Dragon Enclosure: (4 EWD's and an eastern water skink)



Centralian Bearded Enclosure: (Yellow phase centralian)



Frog Enclosure: (3 perons and a striped marsh frog)


----------



## Bananapeel (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! so jealous of all you guys! I wish I could have lots. I haven't even got one but I will be getting one next year and hopefully my parents will let me extend my collection. Unlikely tho. they dont like the thought of one and being a teen I dont have the money require for more!

Getting a Stimsons Python next year.Just gotta save up and continue researching!
Only 14 yrs old but have decided in a career in animals. Reptiles in particular. Love em.


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great to here mate reptiles are great pets


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 27, 2012)

My Guys:
Salacia - Female 18 month old Snake Ranch BHP - NT Local 



Monty - Female 4 year old Spotty 


Valkyrie - Female 6 month old Classic Bredli 



Also getting 3 Brettix Central Beardie Hatchies in Late Nov/Dec


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 27, 2012)

these are a couple of oldish pics.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow nice reptiles guysss!!!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 27, 2012)

a good quality jungle can cost up to $350.. but the market has been massivly by not the best quality jungles that loose there colours with age  and will keep u posted on the woma hatchies


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 27, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> these are a couple of oldish pics.



So Jealous of your croc and monitor xD


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Ohhh so thats what ut was i was thinkin it was a turtle tank !!! Thats so cool did u need to get a special license ???


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 27, 2012)

Joel, cant u see the croc in the tank ?


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah was thinkin it was a turtle tank untill i saw tge croc haha


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 27, 2012)

My guy's


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Aug 27, 2012)

here's my fledgling collection

Squishy - 18 month old bredli - beautiful snake, very easy to handle







Snappy - 18 month old Jungle - bit of a b1tch at the moment






Scratchy - 2.5 year old bearded dragon - quite possibly the worlds most relaxed lizard


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha awesome reptiles guys


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 27, 2012)

My Blue tongue, I will get some pics of my Jungle, though in a while as he is going to shed soon and his yellow has become darkView attachment 263432
View attachment 263433


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok sweet  nice pics


- - - Updated - - -

wait oi Haz for some reason i can see it on my ipod but not on my laptop try again?  haha


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully it will work this time View attachment 263465
View attachment 263466
View attachment 263467
View attachment 263468

Anyway the third pic is him on my shoulder, I swear he think his suppose to be aboreal the way he climbs up on things
Didn't work again no worries I will get some pics of my Jungle and hopefully they turn out good.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha yeah all good

Haz it still isnt workin haha


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> Ohhh so thats what ut was i was thinkin it was a turtle tank !!! Thats so cool did u need to get a special license ???


 nah in vic its just on an advanced license.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 29, 2012)

thats soo cool are you gunna keep it when its full grown or give it away? ^^^


----------



## Gocada (Aug 29, 2012)

I may be from NZ but i still have some reptiles


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 29, 2012)

Didnt work


----------



## Motautronic (Aug 29, 2012)

This my new Jungle Jag/RPM, it just shed today so i thought id get a few snaps.

its a 7 month old male.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow very nice snake


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

Darla The Murray Darling, she's about 18mths old. and still only tiny. She was a bit slow at eating to start with, but now hooks in and is growing nicely. The most placid snake I've ever seen.


Sheldon is a high yellow Diamond. He's also about 18mths old and is 3 ft long. Awesome temperment and really active and interesting to watch.


Worm, He's a NT Woma and is my absolute favourite. He has an awesome nature and is a it stupid and quirky. He's the same age as the others, maybe a bit older.


George, Jungle Python. He is a very typical jungle when it comes to me but loves my husband. Also about 18minths old. Not my favourite snake but he is very pretty


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice pics luv the jungle


----------



## yewherper (Aug 31, 2012)

These are some of my reptiles.

The first one is my Golden-Tailed Gecko.
Second is one of my three Mountain Dragons
Third is my pair of Pygmy Bearded Dragons and female Central Netted Dragon
Fourth is my male Central Netted Dragon 
Fifth is my male Eastern Bearded Dragon
and the last one is 2 of my 3 Central Bearded Dragons. 

Hope you like...


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice the gecko looks awesome


----------



## caliherp (Sep 1, 2012)

Gocada said:


> I may be from NZ but i still have some reptiles View attachment 263676
> View attachment 263677
> View attachment 263678
> View attachment 263679



I need to change my underwear. That Naultinus is insane. BY far my most favorite gecko genuses in the world.

- - - Updated - - -
Im not going to post enclosure pictures rite now. But here is a few from my collection.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 1, 2012)

here is my almost everything


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice pics guys!!


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 2, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzzz, how big is George from the picture and the size of his head he looks pretty big


----------



## emmadiamond (Sep 2, 2012)

*diamonds.*


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 4, 2012)

A few of my better pics (and some not so good) of some of my collection. (not really worth taking photos of)


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow nice reptiles and i love the tank setups the look great!


----------



## caliherp (Sep 5, 2012)

syeph8 thoes enclosures look great. Are they Exos?


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 5, 2012)

sarah1234 said:


> Here is most of the gang (some pics quite old don't have recent of all)



Dam girl....you have an impressive collection!


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah a couple of my cts are exo-terra with water base. My keelback setup im pretty sure is a reptile one turtle tank heavily modified.


----------



## Nellynake (Sep 5, 2012)

sarah1234 said:


> Here is most of the gang (some pics quite old don't have recent of all)


 what are these two black headed's they look cooler than the normal ones


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 8, 2012)

Is the one on the right a sandfire WA locale? and yellow one on the left looks like the one people are trying to breed called a bumble bee blackhead. I dont own the snakes though
Real stunners those 2 are sarah.


----------

